# 3rd Annual Cruda Fest & Hop



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Come join us this New Year.Hosted by Traffic CC, Low & Easy CC & 559 KarloMusic by Old School ProductionsHop sponsored by Navarro CustomsEvent will take place jan 1, [email protected] Visalia Plaza Park10:00am onHop scheduled for 12nFor any Hop questions contact Navarro 559.709.4838


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I would like to apologize for any inconvenience that my post at the very begining of this topic (which by the way has been edited) regarding the cancellation for Traffic's Car Show being cancelled may have caused. As we all know, cars from out of our local area and state come to this event, and I wanted to make sure that no one came out for nothing. I posted this in several threads in order to reach as many people as possible. Again, I apologize to any one and everyone that may have been confused. I also apologize to the club throwing the "Cruda Fest". I support the "Cruda Fest". I was supposed to dj it last year, but it rained if you remember correctly (and I came all the way from L.A. to do it). Again, my apologies.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> Come join us this New Year.
> Hosted by Traffic CC, Low & Easy CC & 559 Karlo
> Music by Old School Productions
> Hop sponsored by Navarro Customs
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

For any ? Pm me thank you....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


COME AND GET IT FREE MENUDO FOR ALL THE CRUDA:barf:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

cook1970 said:


> COME AND GET IT FREE MENUDO FOR ALL THE CRUDA
> :barf:


:yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>



:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

BUMPER!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuuumper


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

2010 CRUDA FEST


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

POST ANY PICS U HAVE THANKS
















































BOOTY KIT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

To the top


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

!!!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

BUMBER 
U
M
B
E
REALLY GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY...
COME OUT AND JOIN THE NEW YEAR ............2012


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

FREE MENUDO COME AND GET OFF THE HOOK ,LOW&EASY STYLE


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

cook1970 said:


> FREE MENUDO COME AND GET OFF THE HOOK ,LOW&EASY STYLE


FORGOT TO SAY "ALL U CAN EAT WHILE IT LAST!"


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:SOUNDS GOOD!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Bumper checking to the top


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

ALL U CAN EAT WHILE IT LAST SO COME OUT SHINE THE RYDES AND COME SEE SUM BUMBER CHECK






N


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

cook1970 said:


> ALL U CAN EAT WHILE IT LAST SO COME OUT SHINE THE RYDES AND COME SEE SUM BUMBER CHECK
> View attachment 394798
> N
> View attachment 394796
> View attachment 394799


THE MENUDO WAS THE BEST I EVER HAD. IM GOING BACK FOR SECONDS MMMMMM.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

The menudo was bomb..... :h5:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

559karlo said:


> The menudo was bomb..... :h5:


YEAP YEAP PESCADO LOW N EASY IS THE BEST IN MY BOOKS,CANT WAIT THIS TIME DONT FORGET THE CRUSHED PEPPERS AND GREEN CHILES COOK,LOL


----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL PRODUCTIONS WILL BE IN THE MIX @ "CRUDA FEST"


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Hell ya we going to Do it in the 559


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

angeldominguez65 said:


> View attachment 395158
> View attachment 395158
> View attachment 395158
> View attachment 395158
> ...


rain or shine its on hey dj lets play that songkeep us dancin all day long.........


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

559karlo said:


> Hell ya we going to Do it in the 559


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

cook1970 said:


> View attachment 395205
> View attachment 395206


BUMBER


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Rules for hopp .... Navarro ?


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

2012.2012.2012.2012.2012.2012.2012.2012.
CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

:wave:WHATS UP COOK? GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE. RUDY DE LEGACY.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

62legacy said:


> :wave:WHATS UP COOK? GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE. RUDY DE LEGACY.


what up rudy thats koo......


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

bumber:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559 where u @


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTTT FOR THE CRUDA FEST:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Bumper


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

*9th ANNUAL NEW YEARS EVE DANCE*
*SPONSORED BY*
*L.I.F.E.*
*{LOWRIDES~INTERGRATED~FOR~EQUALITY}*
*SATURDAY DEC.31 2011 7PM TO 1AM VISALIA ELK’S LODGE 3100 W. MAIN St.*
*$15 IN ADVANCE PER PERSON FOR MORE INFO:*
*$20 AT THE DOOR GABINO SAUCEDO @ (559)723-6010*:yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

What up......
Just bummpn....


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

lets do this:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Brown Society said:


> *9th ANNUAL NEW YEARS EVE DANCE*
> *SPONSORED BY*
> *L.I.F.E.*
> *{LOWRIDES~INTERGRATED~FOR~EQUALITY}*
> ...


:yes:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

Q-VO GENTE


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

cook1970 said:


> Q-VO GENTE


Q~VO COMPA....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm all cruda.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

CRUDA :barf:
RUDA
UDA
DA
A
:barf:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

cook1970 said:


> CRUDA :barf:
> RUDA
> UDA
> DA
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


CHERRY 64 IN THE HOUSE.......RAIN OR SHINE ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG ITS JUST WATER


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

cook1970 said:


> Q-VO GENTE


PURO COWBOYS !


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ON AIRPORT DR, OFF PLAZA DR. ON HWY 198. VISALIA, CA.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> ON AIRPORT DR, OFF PLAZA DR. ON HWY 198. VISALIA, CA.


TRAFFIC /LOW&EASY/KEEBS 559KARLO LETS DO THIS SHIT WATCH OUT 2012 HERE WE COME............:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:barf:CRUDA FEST 2012


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:run:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

2012
2012
2012
2012


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

559......... jd..ttt


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

toker1 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Brown Society said:


> :wave:


Wutz gud homie?! C ya d there!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT
2012


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

REGALHILOW said:


> TTT
> 2012


:yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Bomb ass menudo better get yours..... Come enjoy music & free menudo....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

toker1 said:


> Wutz gud homie?! C ya d there!!


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559 ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't wait....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

roll call for who's goin...... JUST DIPPIN .C.C


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

.......


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

BROWN SOCIETY....:yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TRAFFIC.....cc
LOW & EASY ...cc
JUST DIPPIN .....cc
BROWN SOCIETY....cc
LEGACY......cc

who else can we put on list ???????


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

I'LL NOSE UP WITH THE MONTE.JUST GOT 4 MORE BATTERIES FROM GOSHEN LOWRIDER SHOP


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

to
the
top
CRUDA FEST 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Loco68 said:


> View attachment 409895
> I'LL NOSE UP WITH THE MONTE.JUST GOT 4 MORE BATTERIES FROM GOSHEN LOWRIDER SHOP


Damit like that ?  
Ok see there hope the cutty wins it's class


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Loco68 said:


> View attachment 409895
> I'LL NOSE UP WITH THE MONTE.JUST GOT 4 MORE BATTERIES FROM GOSHEN LOWRIDER SHOP


LOL....HIT THAT $h!T....
:thumbsup:


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

COOK,COWBOYS PLAYING AT 10 O CLOCK THAT DAY.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Broke back cowboys.....
Redskins helped them out by sweeping the giants.....


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

559karlo said:


> Broke back cowboys.....
> Redskins helped them out by sweeping the giants.....


THEY SURE DID, WE'LL TAKE IT.:worship:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Will try and make it out there. Kick with the homies. See what happens over the next week.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

62legacy said:


> THEY SURE DID, WE'LL TAKE IT.:worship:


im just talking crap .................


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

62legacy said:


> COOK,COWBOYS PLAYING AT 10 O CLOCK THAT DAY.


well i just have to record it too much menudo to give out:thumbsup:hope to see u guys out there......



johnnie65 said:


> Will try and make it out there. Kick with the homies. See what happens over the next week.


thats cool bro stop by and get some of that awsome menudo,if u can


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:run:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Everyone ready for next weekend


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Nope but it's coming fast


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559 to the top !!!!!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> Nope but it's coming fast


:run:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Just want to let the people know there will not be a payout for hop.Do to some circumstances sorry for the trouble.
But if you want to nose up cars with anyone you are more then welcomed . Thanks you 

Hope to see you there....


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

Big Rob M said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Q-Vo


Brown Society said:


> :wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

What up rob what you building ?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

To the top


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

What up 559


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

just a 62 impala 


559karlo said:


> What up rob what you building ?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Big Rob M said:


> just a 62 impala


KOOL.... u still looking for parts....? Hit me up....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

*number*

pm me your number


559karlo said:


> KOOL.... u still looking for parts....? Hit me up....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

4 more days can't wait....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Is yr single rump...ready..


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Almost wrking on it !!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ON AIRPORT DR, OFF PLAZA DR. ON HWY 198. VISALIA, CA.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes rain or shine we will be out listening to those old school beats.... N chowing down on that warm menudo.... Hope everyone can make it....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


62legacy said:


> COOK,COWBOYS PLAYING AT 10 O CLOCK THAT DAY.


 WHATS UP COOK,:thumbsup: THEY CHANGED THE TIME OF THE COWBOYS GAME TO 5:30 SO ITS ON.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad To see you will make it bro ......Ttt


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

ILL B THERE


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559 doing it again.....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> ILL B THERE
> View attachment 414056


 
Looks Like the weather is going to be good......
Slight overcast but its better then we had the past two years....
Hope to see you all there.......


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Let's do it ,menudo time


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like we going to have a good turn out


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

559karlo said:


> Looks like we going to have a good turn out


Uh ha nice weather too bro


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

GOTTA GET DRUNK TO GET CRUDO!!

SEE YOU GUYS AT THE L.I.F.E. DANCE....

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

cherry 64 said:


> Uh ha nice weather too bro


Yes sir .


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

The weather calls for 68 degress,,, its gona be a sunny day even better,,, is it just menudo or we bar-b-qing so i kno wat to take????​


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm at work and working on geting that buzz! Yezzir. Hopefully by 6. Ill b ready for the evening. Yup yup! !


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

og67impala said:


> The weather calls for 68 degress,,, its gona be a sunny day even better,,, is it just menudo or we bar-b-qing so i kno wat to take????​


Menudo only .....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Just show up for a free grub!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Just show up for a free grub!


X2........


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Great turnout thanks to all that made it out.
We shall do it next year......
Only gets better in time.......


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO MADE THIS HAPPEN. HAD A REAL GOOD TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

559karlo said:


> Great turnout thanks to all that made it out.
> We shall do it next year......
> Only gets better in time.......


Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


Lol you got that rite ....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wish I could have made it. Had a lil knee surgery a week ago. But hopefully next year will make it.


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f256/isaaciii/76ad3
[IMG]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f256/isaaciii/857c2dee.jpg


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f256/isaaciii/76ad3
[IMG]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f256/isaaciii/857c2dee.jpg


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice pics ....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NEED HOP PICS OR VIDEO'S OR PICS IN GENERAL.*:wave:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *NEED HOP PICS OR VIDEO'S OR PICS IN GENERAL.*:wave:


!!!!!!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice pics Chris where the bumper pics at tho


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aL_H9KdlT0&sns=em


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

good picnic, the menudo was bomb. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Big Rob M said:


> good picnic, the menudo was bomb. :thumbsup:


U know the saying! "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

i would but i didnt bring a camera. i seen you pulling up but i had to leave. kids were grumpy and needed a nap


CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> U know the saying! "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That monte is looking good bro!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

it was a good day ......but there is alot of pics missing


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

u7VaUqy3O7M


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

want to thank TRAFFIC,LOW&EASY,MY LIL BIG BRO KEEBS, FOR MAKING THE CRUDA FEST A SUCCESS AND ALL THE PEOPLE THAT CAME OUT AND ENJOYED THE NEW YEAR WITH US,HOPE TO SEE U ALL NEXT YEAR ITS JUST GOING TO GET BETTER EACH YEAR WITH ALL THE TURNOUT WE HAD THANKS AGAIN 

COOK 1970
TRAFFIC CAR CLUB..


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

cook1970 said:


> want to thank TRAFFIC,LOW&EASY,MY LIL BIG BRO KEEBS, FOR MAKING THE CRUDA FEST A SUCCESS AND ALL THE PEOPLE THAT CAME OUT AND ENJOYED THE NEW YEAR WITH US,HOPE TO SEE U ALL NEXT YEAR ITS JUST GOING TO GET BETTER EACH YEAR WITH ALL THE TURNOUT WE HAD THANKS AGAIN
> 
> COOK 1970
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Keebs where's the Kandy Karlo I don't see it.*


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

Eddie-Money said:


> *Keebs where's the Kandy Karlo I don't see it.*





559karlo said:


> u7VaUqy3O7M


hoppin after the regal


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I would like to apologize for any inconvenience that my post at the very begining of this topic (which by the way has been edited) regarding the cancellation for Traffic's Car Show being cancelled may have caused. As we all know, cars from out of our local area and state come to this event, and I wanted to make sure that no one came out for nothing. I posted this in several threads in order to reach as many people as possible. Again, I apologize to any one and everyone that may have been confused. I also apologize to the club throwing the "Cruda Fest". I support the "Cruda Fest". I was supposed to dj it last year, but it rained if you remember correctly (and I came all the way from L.A. to do it). Again, my apologies.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

doin it cook . thanks for the good menudo from me and fam and meeting you bout time :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

i want them zs


----------

